# Bath champ show ?



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

i.m going hopefully , not been to a show since Paignton last year ! anyone else going ?


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Will be going on W&P day to spectate (and spend most likely!). I haven't been to Bath for 3 years, so looking forward to going as it's my closest Champ show.


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

We'll be there on the Saturday (which I'm hoping is Gundog day! )

193 Irish Setter dogs entered!


----------



## Emmastace (Feb 11, 2011)

I will be going sat too....so that's you and me both missing it if that's the wrong day bessiedog 

Where do I find the numbers for that one?


----------



## Emmastace (Feb 11, 2011)

OK found it......67 dogs over 72 classes so lowest number for ages


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Emmastace said:


> OK found it......67 dogs over 72 classes so lowest number for ages


1. We have to meet up!

2. We swop dogs!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

I am there gundog, pastoral and utility days


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

_This_ time I might try to find you Tashi! 
I will pop in to say hello to Antony on the RC stand at some point, maybe we could meet there?


----------



## Emmastace (Feb 11, 2011)

BessieDog said:


> 1. We have to meet up!
> 
> 2. We swop dogs!


fab= we can arrange something between now and then


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I will be there on Friday.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

MerlinsMum said:


> _This_ time I might try to find you Tashi!
> I will pop in to say hello to Antony on the RC stand at some point, maybe we could meet there?


That would be good but sadly I am not going on pastoral day now as I have an interview


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Tashi let us know what ground is like today please x


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

dexter said:


> Tashi let us know what ground is like today please x


Yes please😄
I'm supposed to be there, tomorrow. I don't want to let our judge down but equally, don't want to be stuck, in the mud.
If we're there, we'll be round the Sami ring.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

ok hopefully meet up with you if im ok lol x


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Judging by the photos put on facebook it is wet and muddy at the car parks but is dry around the show ground. It is just the car parks that are getting muddy.

My whippets breeder is coming over with a white borzio she's going to have fun if it gets very muddy


----------



## Emmastace (Feb 11, 2011)

Just got back - showground was really wet with huge puddles in the ring (3 anyway) that all the dogs were jumping over on their way round. Tractors employed to get cars out of the car park area. I managed it in my Fiesta but had to reverse and take another stab at it several times. My car is caked in mud from the wheel spins but I don't care it was the best day


----------



## Chloef (Feb 23, 2011)

I was in ring 3 yesterday and the show ground was fine didn't stop raining all day though so can imagine it was awful today


----------



## Bijou (Aug 26, 2009)

Just got back from Bath, car parks are horrible, my van got stuck and had to be pushed on to the field at the start of the day and then towed off at the end of the day. Dogs were covered in mud so it took over 40 minutes to clean them up before I could think of showing them ! ......had a good day though Tilly won the Terv Bitch CC and our youngster Kruse went Best Puppy in Breed ( Hawk stayed a home as he's TOTALLY. naked  )


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Saw your results on Higham, Bijou and was really pleased for you! Congratulations!
I didn't go after all, as elderly mum wouldn't have coped with mud.


----------



## Emmastace (Feb 11, 2011)

Bijou said:


> Just got back from Bath, car parks are horrible, my van got stuck and had to be pushed on to the field at the start of the day and then towed off at the end of the day. Dogs were covered in mud so it took over 40 minutes to clean them up before I could think of showing them ! ......had a good day though Tilly won the Terv Bitch CC and our youngster Kruse went Best Puppy in Breed ( Hawk stayed a home as he's TOTALLY. naked  )


Fantastic. Well done xxxx


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Sorry folks only just catching up  having problems with internet !


----------

